

Nokia's NFC phones - Touch to command. - jyothi
http://www.nokia.com/A41229033

======
mattyfo
This is pretty cool, it seems a lot of developments in the wireless world has
approached things from a macro level (whole networks) but what about the micro
(a room full of cellphones)?

I.E. my cellphone can connect me to all sorts of things out there in the
"cloud' but what about what's in front of me?

------
umangjaipuria
Hehe.. technology is finally getting touchy feely! :)

But I'm not sure how much a value-add this is over bluetooth which, although a
tad slow, serves the purpose of short range communication for things like
printing, sharing photos, business cards, etc.

Good thing is that a "touch" might serve as an indication of willingness to
communicate and removes the need to press buttons as well as the initial
handshake - for really specific applications like using coupons, or payments
or to find out details about a product from its tag.

------
jcl
I hope there's some requirement that the phone be open or a button pushed
before the phone transfers data. Otherwise it seems like it would be easy for
someone to steal data on a crowded subway.

------
DenisM
awesome. security & setup is greatest hindrance for wireless, and this makes
it intuitive

